# Skyway Chopper?



## eastcoaststeve (Mar 29, 2008)

Hoping you guys can help me with this one...

I've been adding bikes to the stable for quite a while and have more than any sane person should ever own, but the one I really want the most is still out there.

When I was a kid I had a black and white 5-speed chopper that haunts me to this day. This is what I remember (keep in mind it was probably 30 years ago and my memories get fuzzy at times

Skyway? in script on the tank (metal)

Black tuck and roll full padded bananna seat with white edges and matching sissy bar

5-speed tank shift with fake wood handle

Crazy ram horn bars

I think my parents bought it from a local department store called Korvettes


Man, just typing that brings back so many memories. God, I miss that bike.
Of all the sweet stuff in my garage, I think I'd sell off the lot of it to have that old chopper back in my hands.


Any help will be great.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## SuperStuff (Mar 31, 2008)

*Skyway*

Steve:
The Muscle bike museum has your bike on this page
http://www.nemusclebikes.com/bikespage7


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Mar 31, 2008)

Superstuff,

Oh my God! That's the one.

You have no idea whet I felt when I saw that picture. If it wasn't in the museum, I'd be tracking down the owner and liquidating stuff faster than you can say "sold".


I want that bike so bad I won't be able to sleep tonight.

If anyone ou there has a line on a similar bike, PLEASE let me know, I will make it worth your effort.

Thanks again for the link. You made my day.

Steve


----------



## SuperStuff (Apr 1, 2008)

*Hard to find*

Steve:
Crazy cool bike. That's going to be a tough one to find, but you never know when one might pop up. If I come across something like this I'll make sure to get in touch with you. I've never typed skyway or sky way bikes into ebay, but we should probably check for that every now & then. 

Russell


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 1, 2008)

those do show up every once in awhile. keep an eye out on the auction sites...the best part of collecting these off brands is the hunt...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm still giddy like a kid after seeing that picture.

The problem with searching "Skyway" is it pulls up all the BMX mag stuff and a lot of other assorted stuff that you have to sift through.

I'd really appreciate any tips or leads that you guys might turn up.

I'm already goingthrough my stuff and deciding what is going on the sale block just in case one turns up.


Thanks again,

Steve


----------

